

The Spoilsmen: How Congress Corrupted Patent Reform - doron
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/04/patent-reform-congress_n_906278.html

======
russell
This is completely unlike the usual fare on Huffington Post. It is an analysis
of the fight over Section 18 of the legislation which would ban vague business
process patents. Something we would like. Except that it applies only to
banks, which is why Pelosi opposes it. If it applied universally I suppose she
would support it.

It is so long that I am only a third of the way through it, but I am
definitely going back to it as time permits.

